
Annotation Overlay Effect with jQuery | Codrops - js4all
http://tympanus.net/codrops/2010/10/12/annotation-overlay-effect/
======
kmfrk
A fair concept, but it's a problem that even the creators find it necessary to
use text to tell users that they have to click on the images to use them.

It implies a UI problem they haven't figured out - and it's one of the reasons
I wouldn't use it.

~~~
ronaldj
Instead of a click, why not make it a roll over?

~~~
kmfrk
That would probably be a great improvement. It'd still need something to
signify that you interact with it by hovering.

